# YM220D Loader not working unless rasing 3PT



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

I need help figuring out what is wrong with the loader on my Yanmar YM220D. The loader was working fine and later in the day I tried to use it and it would not work. The only way it works is if the 3PT hitch is being raised up. Everyone I talk to has no idea what it is and keep saying I must have hit a valve and turned it off. I do not see any valves controlling it and the hyd lock out valve is all the way open. The loader is a Bush Hog 1845QT. The 3PT hitch works ok and the loader raises all the way up, as long as you keep raising and lowering the 3PT hitch. I believe the pump is OK and I just changed the filter just to rule it out also.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Doesn't sound like your problem but your 220 also has a suction screen found behind a 3 bolt flange on the lower left of the transmission. (sitting on seat left) Does your loader hoses hook in right at the front of the 3 point control valve? Do both the lift and curl functions on your loader react the same?


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

I did not know about the suction screen, I will check that tomorrow. I am trying to get a service manual, I found one on ebay and I hope this helps.

One hose goes from the right side of the 3pt control valve (setting on the seat) just above the pressure line from the pump, and it go to the IN port on the loader control valve. The other hose connects to the port just to the right (setting on the seat) of the flow control/lock valve and goes to the PB port on the loader control valve. Yes the lift and curl act the same.

I pulled both hoses this evening and it appears there is fluid flowing through both. I took the loader control valve apart and there is nothing that looks like could go wrong with it. When I put it back on I accidently left one hose loose, instead of oil spraying out it just ran out...I am afraid it may be the pump. I need to somehow check it. Is there anything to repair in the pump or must it just be replaced if it is bad?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I would start with the suction screen before thinking pump. You will have to drain your fluid to clean the screen. It will hold right at 15 quarts of combination transmission/hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

Suction screen is clean, I pulled it tonight and cleaned it. It really wasn't too bad. No change in operation, 3PT works without any issues, the loader does not move unless the 3PT is being raised. I am not sure it's the pump, if it was I figure the 3PT would not work but it is acting OK. Does anybody have anymore ideas?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a page out of a 220 manual and a picture of my 2002d which is pretty much like your 220. Surely the headless plug is installed. If not, I would think that could cause symtoms like you are having. Thing is, if it was working, that shouldn't be the problem. I apologize for the condition of the scan but unable to do any better. Don't know whether it can help you or not. Sounds like you may be one hose short on your loader hookup.


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

So your 220 does not have a loader and the hose I see in the picture is a factory installed jumper, is that correct? What is the headless plug for? Thanks for the picture and the scan.


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked over the scan you sent and everything is a little clearer to me. The way I see it is the fluid goes to the loader first and then comes back to run the 3PT. If this is correct then it sounds like the plug has backed out. What do you think?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Yanmar_man said:


> I looked over the scan you sent and everything is a little clearer to me. The way I see it is the fluid goes to the loader first and then comes back to run the 3PT. If this is correct then it sounds like the plug has backed out. What do you think?


Possibility the plug could back out. I have a 2002d and do have a loader but my pump discharge tubing line has just been cut into to supply the loader. Fluid just goes through the loader valve on its way to the 3 point control valve. Not sure why the loop is on mine. Never had a reason to question it. I do have another outlet made for a one way cylinder. I use it on a cement mixer dump cylinder. Your tractor has that same outlet I'm sure.


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe mine does have the same outlet port, there is a plug in on mine. That is, if I am looking at the picture right. The picture is looking down under the left side of the seat, right?


----------



## Yanmar_man (Aug 1, 2012)

That was the problem. The plug had backed out. Thanks for the help. That scanned page helped!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Well great, haven't heard of that before. Learn something new every day. Yes that other outlet port is down under the left side of the seat.


----------

